# Xbox 360 media extender won't connect



## sm0ke (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm running Vista Home Premium 32-bit and I'm trying to connect my Xbox 360 as a media center extender. I followed the instructions to the letter, but the Media Center software tells me it can't find the extender. UPnP is enabled, all the Media Center services in services.msc are enabled, and I'm only using my router as a firewall.

I spent an hour with one of the Xbox support people, and he couldn't figure it out. I know my computer sees my Xbox since the 360 shows up on the network map in the Network and Sharing Center. I've opened all the ports I'm supposed to. When I test the media connection from the 360, it fails at "PC selected".

Anyone know how I can make it work?


----------



## sm0ke (Feb 20, 2005)

Nobody has an answer?


----------



## Pendles (Aug 26, 2008)

Did you ever get a solution to this?

I have EXACTLY the same problem and anxious to get a solution . . .


----------

